

DigitalOcean has updated its Terms of Service - alexleclair
https://digitalocean.com/tos

======
alexleclair
Just saw that pop in my dashboard:

We have updated our Terms of Service on January 17, 2014. To review our
updated ToS, please visit
[https://digitalocean.com/tos](https://digitalocean.com/tos).

It was sent on 01/27/14 at 22:04.

edit: spelling

------
ers35
See [http://diffchecker.com/epfzt29h](http://diffchecker.com/epfzt29h) for
5/29/2013 vs. 1/17/2014.

